# Martial talk Library?



## still learning (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello, For all you newbe's, you may want to look at the Library that is available on this wed? I am still new to this site too, and still learning more about it. Just saw a few intersting subjects, and will go back to the Library, neat stuffs, on stretching?  Please explore everything?..just like your minds? Thank-you again to makers of this Martial talks.com.   One big ALOHA to you all.


----------



## safeeagle (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

